# I'm going to be on TV Aaaack!



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The filming will be tomorrow evening. Think I have time to lose 30 pounds, get some new clothes, and tweeze my eyebrows? Gads!

It's happening as a result of the local business group and it's contract with the exec director to host a monthly cable access business show. I guess he highlights one local business each time, and this time, he chose me.

I can't tell you how much I HATE the idea of being on TV, but with the cost of advertising, I can't pass this freebee up! Wish me luck.....


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Best of luck!
:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Break a leg!

BDL


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

this is great in so many ways, go for it!!!! and, please let us know how it went??
good luck,
Nan


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Best of Luck! A word of advice, having appeared on TV a few times - make sure you have a 20 second or two sentance statement about what your business does. TV audience attention span is short, you must be clear to get a message across. Your statement should be in a benefit form. 

If you own a clothing store, rather than saying "I sell clothes", you might say "I help women in the community to project a more professional image". This brings questions for more info.

When people ask what I do, I say "I teach people all over the world to cook every day". The reply is usually "how do you do that?".

Make sure you have a singular point that you want to get across, and stick to it. I've seen too many people waste the opportunity for good promotion by not portraying a clear message.

Deep breaths, relax, and pretend you're talking to one person, not TV viewers. You'll do great!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

How the heck am I going to be able to stand up very straight so I can look thin if my leg is broken? 

I slept poorly last night, I have bags under my eyes, and I'm cranky. This is going to be just wonderful..... 

Thanks for the good wishes anyway everyone!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

ChefTodd, good advice, but you just made my stomach flip. Gads!!! How can I get across that I serve delicious and healthy food all made from scratch, great bakery items, cater events large and small while sounding pithy and clever? 

Have I mentioned how much I hate this?


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

"I'm proud to be able to share in the happiest events in people's lives
while improving their health and nutrition at the same time"

Really, how do you do that?

"I own xxxx catering company, we host weddings, birthday parties, anniversaries with the most wholesome, scratch-made food available".

(here's the line I've always used)
"Plus, I'm always at a party! What could be better?"


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If you can manage to use each of the following words, "friends," "family," "Tuscan," and "healthy" in every sentence, they'll think you're from the Food Network.

No matter how perky you are, you'll make friends and win customers by reminding them you're not Rachel Ray. 

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Lentil, you need to stop self-intimidating yourself.

Keep in mind that the host is there to make you look and sound good. So just think of the experience as sitting in your own living room, chatting with a friend. That's what it will wind up being. 

Besides which, it's a community access station---which means there will only be six people watching it, two of whom are your parents. Nothing to drive yourself crazy over. 

Seriously, just relax, have a little fun with it, and get your message across. It'll all be fine.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You will do great. Congrats.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Have written info about your business.....make sure the host gets it ASAP,

Take food.....make sure it's got lots of pretty color (no hummos)......leave it for the television staff/host. Have something that can be eaten on stage.....so he can ooooo aaaa about your food.

Make sure they (producer especially) knows you'd be available if they need someone from the___________food community.

I've food styled for visiting chef authors, as well as promoted chefs/farmers markets for 10 years. It gets easier.


----------

